
Google exec Ross LaJeunesse pushed the company to commit to human rights - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/02/top-google-exec-pushed-company-commit-human-rights-then-google-pushed-him-out-he-says/
======
lioeters
Related recent post:

I was Google's Head of International Relations: Here's Why I Left

[https://medium.com/@rossformaine/i-was-googles-head-of-
inter...](https://medium.com/@rossformaine/i-was-googles-head-of-
international-relations-here-s-why-i-left-49313d23065)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21935446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21935446)

